# NEW FEDERATION



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

I am honored to inform You that we started new IBFF - International Bodybuilding and Fitness Federation.

The IBFF is an international amateur sports federation that permits no political, business, racial or religious matters to interfere with our activities.

Founders of IBFF are exclusively athletes and our motto is: COMPETITONS BY COMPETITORS - FOR COMPETITORS.

We want to take our sport to the next level, where the most important things are:

- Fair play

- Respect to the athletes

- Impartial judging

- High level events

We wish that a lot of competitors will join IBFF and in the same time to collaborate with all sports organizations to reach the highest levels of bodybuilding and fitness.

President IBFF

Dusko Madzarovic

Our web pages: www.ibff.info


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Good luck with it Dusko but please take the lightning off your website!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what is the show schedule?


----------



## dbyahoo (Sep 19, 2007)

Not another fed! Haven't we got enough already?

No offence meant, just I'd like to see a less fragmented sport.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

You really need to spell check, no offence, just to help you


----------



## IBFF STAFF (Dec 10, 2009)

dbyahoo said:


> Not another fed! Haven't we got enough already?
> 
> No offence meant, just I'd like to see a less fragmented sport.


This is a logic answer. Anotrer federation ?

But maybe there is some diference ?

Our motto is :

*CHAMPIONSHIPS BY COMPETITORS - FOR COMPETITORS ( ALSO JUDGED BY COMPETITORS...)*

We organize championships for many years, but for us, athletes are on first place. Our judges are all ex world champions ( Ricky Ramazzina - Mr Universe NABBA, Mauro Sassi - Mr World WABBA, Dejan Madzarovic - Mr Universe WPF, Brigita Brezovac - Miss Universe NAC, Zmago Karner - IBFA World Champion, Leo Caminotto - IFBB European champion, Sauro Calistri - pro MR World WABBA ...etc ).

In the past we hosted some UK athletes, and we realy hope to host more in the future, *You are welcome on IBFF WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP 2010.*

More info about championships and our federation on our web :

www.ibff.info

And at the and, my name is Dusko Madzarovic - the president of IBFF...more info about me :

www.california-fitness.net

:thumbup1:


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Had a look at the website, it looks good.

Is there any shows in the UK?

Helder


----------



## IBFF STAFF (Dec 10, 2009)

It is not impossible but in any case there will be notice on web.


----------



## IBFF STAFF (Dec 10, 2009)

*IBFF WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP 2010*


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i do wish you luck with this new venture but with no UK shows or by the looks of it no UK judges realistically how much UK participation do you expect?


----------



## dbyahoo (Sep 19, 2007)

I wish the new fed all the best and like it's "by athletes, for athletes" ethos, I just think the sport is never going to progress with fragmentation.

I'd rather see one dominant fed, like the NPC in America. I feel the same way about boxing.


----------



## IBFF STAFF (Dec 10, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i do wish you luck with this new venture but with no UK shows or by the looks of it no UK judges realistically how much UK participation do you expect?


I organize in the past a few World championships in other fed, so a few UK athletes - my friends, will be present again in 2010 in Slovenia ( like they said : it's a great experience ). But in the future maybe some show will be in UK.


----------



## IBFF STAFF (Dec 10, 2009)

dbyahoo said:


> I wish the new fed all the best and like it's "by athletes, for athletes" ethos, I just think the sport is never going to progress with fragmentation.
> 
> I'd rather see one dominant fed, like the NPC in America. I feel the same way about boxing.


NPC is the bigest but not only one. Behind every fed is a politic, I know very well, I compete in my 20 years career in all world championships ( IFBB, WABBA, NABBA, WPF, IBFA, NBBUI, ILBB ).

If you look the executive of IBFF - just and only athletes - bodybuilding champions. Take look of the other fed.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Dunno if we need another amateur fed. Another professional fed however could prove to be a positive thing for the sport of bbing, but would obviously take a lot of money to get that sort of thing up and running.


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

good luck bro


----------



## IBFF STAFF (Dec 10, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Dunno if we need another amateur fed. Another professional fed however could prove to be a positive thing for the sport of bbing, but would obviously take a lot of money to get that sort of thing up and running.


I agree with you. We are going to colaborate with "Batle of giants" from Norwey.


----------



## IBFF STAFF (Dec 10, 2009)

chem said:


> good luck bro


Thanks bro, you look great with 8 pack... :thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi, eric, i wish you every success with your new federation, but sad you and dusko, no longer involved with sapri anymore. Had some happy times competing and made many good friends. Can also say duskos worlds last year in koper were amazing, despite his back problems. :thumbup1:


----------



## IBFF STAFF (Dec 10, 2009)

To all bodybuilding and fitness friends from UK......


----------



## IBFF STAFF (Dec 10, 2009)

ALL ATHLETES ARE WELCOME IN SLOVENIJA.


----------



## IBFF STAFF (Dec 10, 2009)

IBFF







BELTS FOR THE CHAMPIONS.....


----------



## IBFF STAFF (Dec 10, 2009)

POSTER IBFF


----------



## IBFF STAFF (Dec 10, 2009)

*PROGRAM TEKMOVANJA Mr Miss WORLD IBFF 2010 / PROGRAM OF THE IBFF WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP 2010 / PROGRAMMA GARA MONDIALI IBFF 2010 *

*
*

12. november 2010 :

-prihod tekmovalcev in namestitev v hotele/ *REGISTRATIONS ATHLETES*

*
*-registracija tekmovalcev v California fitness clubu, Marežganskega upora 4, KOPER, od 16h do 20h.

*13. november 2010 :*

*
11.00 Pričetek predtekmovanja / Start prejudging / Inizio pregara*

11.00 Over 50 - man ( prejudging - compulsory poses - comparisons )

11.15 Over 40 - man ( prejudging - compulsory poses - comparisons )

11.30 Juniores ( under 23 years ), ( prejudging - compulsory poses - comparisons )

11.45 Miss Fitness Model ( comparisons, bikini/shoes )

12.00 Mr Fitness Small ( prejudging - compulsory poses - comparisons )

12.15 Mr Fitness Tall ( prejudging - compulsory poses - comparisons )

12.30 Miss Fitness ( free posing rutine with music, prosti program, pose libere )

13.00 Mr Athletic Small ( prejudging - compulsory poses - comparisons )

13.20 Mr Athletic Tall ( prejudging - compulsory poses - comparisons )

13.50 Miss Figure ( prejudging - compulsory poses - comparisons )

14.05 Mr Bodybuilding Small ( prejudging - compulsory poses - comparisons )

14.20 Mr Bodybuilding Middle ( prejudging - compulsory poses - comparisons )

14.40 Mr Bodybuilding Tall ( prejudging - compulsory poses - comparisons )

14.55 Miss Fitness ( prejudging - compulsory poses - bikini / shoes )

*17.00 Pričetek tekmovanja / Start competition / Inizio gara*

17.00 Otvoritev prvenstva / open ceremony / apertura del campionato

17.10 Miss Fitness Model ( evening dress / uscita in abito da sera / izhod v večernih oblekah )

17.15 Over 50 ( free posing, results and awards / razglasitev rezultatov / premiazioni )

17.25 Over 40 ( free posing, results and awards / razglasitev rezultatov / premiazioni )

17.40 Juniores ( free posing, results and awards / razglasitev rezultatov / premiazioni )

17.55 Miss Fitness Model ( comparisons, results and awards / rezultati / premiazioni )

18.05 Miss Fitness ( evening dress / uscita in abito da sera / izhod v večernih oblekah )

18.10 Mr Fitness Small ( free posing, results and awards / razglasitev rezultatov / premiazioni )

18.25 Mr Fitness Tall ( free posing, results and awards / razglasitev rezultatov / premiazioni )

18.40 Miss Fitness ( free posing )

18.55 Mr Athletic Small ( free posing, results and awards / razglasitev rezultatov / premiazioni )

19.15 Mr Athletic Tall ( free posing, results and awards / razglasitev rezultatov / premiazioni )

19.35 Miss Fitness ( bikini, results and awards / razglasitev rezultatov / premiazioni )

19.45 Mr Bodybuilding Small ( free posing, results and awards / rezultati / premiazioni )

20.00 Miss Figure ( free posing, results and awards / razglasitev rezultatov / premiazioni )

20.15 Mr Bodybuilding Middle ( free posing, results and awards / rezultati / premiazioni )

20.30 Mr Bodybuilding Tall ( free posing, results and awards / rezultati / premiazioni )

*20.50 Over all MISS WORLD 2010 *

*
21.00 Over all MR WORLD 2010 *

*
*21.10 Zaključek, The End, Fine


----------



## IBFF STAFF (Dec 10, 2009)

*I HOPE TO SEE BRIT ATHLETES ON IBFF STAGE, ALL ATHLETES ARE WELCOME.....* :thumbup1:

ibff spot :


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

With the way some things in the UK are going at the moment, I think any new federation with a good ethos is in with a shot if the decide to hold shows over here.... I think ppl are just about getting fed up enough to jump ship and try new federations froms the sounds of things recently....

So good luck guys and hopefully see you in the UK soon 

ps. I like the belts... nice touch


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

if it has no uk events why post it up on a uk forum?

i do hope it all goes well and if you ever do an event in the uk i may attend to see what's going on but until then its a bit of a waste posting on er?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> if it has no uk events why post it up on a uk forum?
> 
> i do hope it all goes well and if you ever do an event in the uk i may attend to see what's going on but until then its a bit of a waste posting on er?


Not really.

I know a couple of UK competitors who dnt like competing here for various reasons and compete in Europe instead......


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Definately think if this came to uk to hold a British champs it would fly! Everyone is getting highly ticked off with other feds these days


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> if it has no uk events why post it up on a uk forum?
> 
> i do hope it all goes well and if you ever do an event in the uk i may attend to see what's going on but until then its a bit of a waste posting on er?


Flight abroad, compete and then a few days holiday after. Sounds rather pleasant :thumb:


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Good luck with your new federation


----------



## lean warrior (Oct 8, 2010)

IBFF STAFF said:


> I organize in the past a few World championships in other fed, so a few UK athletes - my friends, will be present again in 2010 in Slovenia ( like they said : it's a great experience ). But in the future maybe some show will be in UK.


 hi, dusko, i will be attending and competing, with colin tyson from burnley. I won the masters in 2008, at the show you organised. It was excellent and i know with eric, and your other reps it will be a success.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

the site looks like a celltech advert, but other than that, good to go!

nice one


----------

